# Any Prosciutto Lovers Here?



## Linda0818 (Jul 27, 2019)

I love Prosciutto and one of my favorite munchies/appetizers is Prosciutto-wrapped cantaloupe. Any melon works good, but cantaloupe is my absolute fave.

However, I'm wondering about other ways to eat Prosciutto besides wrapped around melon or cheese sticks.

How do you eat/serve yours? Recipes/pics appreciated, if you have them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m also a prosciutto lover. I like it as part of a plate with cheeses, olives, pickles and other dried/cured meats. 

It’s also part of a baked stuffed shrimp recipe I make. 

I’ve used it to stuff chicken breasts and pork chops as well.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh yes....love it!  My last night at my daughter and SIL's before I came home a few days ago was a great platter of prosciutto, warmed brie, sliced apple wedges (didn't have melon on hand), Milton's crackers, salami, olives, several other cheeses and salami, can't even remember what else.  But it was a fabulous and very enjoyable dinner.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 28, 2019)

When I was in Italy, I went to a little sidewalk cafe for lunch, and they served prosciutto very simply on some crusty bread, with a little olive oil, and grilled panini style. I loved it. Just some really good cured meat and some good crusty bread. That and a cold beer made a nice, simple lunch. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 28, 2019)

I  prociutto! I've wrapped a slice around a fresh fig, cut an x-mark in the point of the fig, and stuffed said fig with a bit of goat cheese. Bake in moderate oven for about 8 minutes. ~ I tear it up and put use it as one of the toppings in homemade pizza. ~ I cut it into fat julienne slices, frizzle just a bit in a hot fry pan, and put it on top of salad. ~ It's good wrapped around a blanched asparagus spear, with a tiny bit of lemon zest grated onto the prociutto before you wrap the spear.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 28, 2019)

Grill some thin asparagus with olive oil, salt and pepper.  Wrap 3 pieces in prosciutto, dress with a light lemon juice vinaigrette.

Cook some sliced onions down with a rich fruity red wine.  Place on bruschetta with some gorgonzola and prosciutto.

A panini with roasted red bell peppers, fresh moz and prosciutto.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 28, 2019)

Which do you like better, Prosciutto di Parma or Prosciutto di San Danielle? Saltimbocca is a great dish.


----------



## di reston (Jul 28, 2019)

On the whole, Parma ham is considered very inferiore di to San Daniele -for the love of God don't use either fo cook with. Saltimbocca is a dish that requires
different a cured ham, when you cook the ham, so you would have to do your homework before even starting a saltimbocca!


di reston


----------



## di reston (Jul 28, 2019)

One favourite dish is cured ham and cantapoute melonel. It's delicious. For heavens sake don't cook the melon.!!!!!


di reston


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2019)

I like in in a sub along with the other meats, cheese, lettuce, tomato, olive oil, vinegar and spices on a nice crusty long loaf of bread preferably with sesame seeds on top. UNCOOKED or HEATED!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2019)

Last place I worked, there was an Italian bakery nearby that sold prepared foods for lunches. My favorite sandwich was prosciutto and fresh mozzarella on a ciabatta roll with basil pesto.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2019)

We had a dinner of snacks the other night. One thing I made was crispy bread sticks wrapped in prosciutto.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Last place I worked, there was an Italian bakery nearby that sold prepared foods for lunches. My favorite sandwich was prosciutto and fresh mozzarella on a ciabatta roll with basil pesto.



I used to love prosciutto, fresh mozzarella and fresh basil leaves on Italian bread and dressing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2019)

di reston said:


> On the whole, Parma ham is considered very inferiore di to San Daniele -for the love of God don't use either fo cook with. Saltimbocca is a dish that requires
> different a cured ham, when you cook the ham, so you would have to do your homework before even starting a saltimbocca!
> 
> 
> di reston


Thanks, di. As you know, we Americans like to go our own way. We're not ones to be restricted by the rules of our ancestors


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 29, 2019)

Everything sounds so delicious. 

Something different I found once in searching for sandwich ideas is a turkey club panini that calls for prosciutto, but _crispy_ prosciutto. I was skeptical, but gave it a shot. It's actually quite tasty and lends wonderful flavor and crunch to the turkey club panini. You lay slices of prosciutto onto a baking sheet lined with parchment paper and bake the slices at 350 for about 15 minutes. 

Again, I was skeptical. I was like "okay, this weird" at first, but I've done it that way a few more times since.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 29, 2019)

di reston said:


> On the whole, Parma ham is considered very inferiore di to San Daniele -for the love of God don't use either fo cook with. Saltimbocca is a dish that requires
> different a cured ham, when you cook the ham, so you would have to do your homework before even starting a saltimbocca!
> 
> 
> di reston



My selection of Italian cured ham in the suburbs of Dallas, Texas is not very big. Most stores here carry Boar's Head brand of prosciutto, which is an American brand -- but the company is known for high quality meats, so the prosciutto is pretty tasty. Not as good as what you can get in Italy, but pretty good. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2019)

caseydog said:


> My selection of Italian cured ham in the suburbs of Dallas, Texas is not very big. Most stores here carry Boar's Head brand of prosciutto, which is an American brand -- but the company is known for high quality meats, so the prosciutto is pretty tasty. Not as good as what you can get in Italy, but pretty good.
> 
> CD



The stuff imported from Italy isn't the same as what you get in Italy. Our FDA requires it be cured longer than that usually done in Italy.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2019)

Who doesn't love Prosciutto? Even though I do not eat it, I still love it back from the days when I used to eat.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 30, 2019)

CharlieD said:


> Who doesn't love Prosciutto? Even though I do not eat it, I still love it back from the days when I used to eat.



Well, I know a couple people who think the stuff is vile. So yeah


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2019)

My mother wouldn't eat prosciutto.  She unwrapped it from the melon and ate the melon.  Prosciutto was "too salty" even though you could almost see through it as it was cut so thin.  We never bothered serving it again when she would be there.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 30, 2019)

I absolutely adore the melon/prosciutto flavor.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2019)

It's good with pear, too. Or at least it is in a salad. One of the "fancy" salads that are OK with Himself is when I use a butter lettuce blend with roasted pear, torn prosciutto, walnuts, and a vinaigrette dressing. Grapes are good, too, on that salad. And a bit of goat cheese, but not on Himself's salad. I bet it could be turned into a dinner salad, too, if you add some grilled chicken.

Ooo, making myself hungry. Going to prep supper now...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 30, 2019)

Sounds good, CG


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

While I am a huge fan of prosciutto, I have just discovered "coppa". It's similar, but softer. When I put it on a sandwich, I don't need to hold on tight to avoid pulling an entire slice out of the sandwich with the first bite. The one we have been eating is from a local pork farm.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2019)

CraigC said:


> The stuff imported from Italy isn't the same as what you get in Italy. Our FDA requires it be cured longer than that usually done in Italy.





I guess I was lucky to have spent 6 month in Italy and eat the real thing.


----------



## kenmiller (Jul 31, 2019)

I love prosciutto's, it's one of my favourite Italian dish


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2019)

taxlady said:


> While I am a huge fan of prosciutto, I have just discovered "coppa". It's similar, but softer. When I put it on a sandwich, I don't need to hold on tight to avoid pulling an entire slice out of the sandwich with the first bite. The one we have been eating is from a local pork farm.




Yes, different but also delicious.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Everything sounds so delicious.
> 
> Something different I found once in searching for sandwich ideas is a turkey club panini that calls for prosciutto, but _crispy_ prosciutto. I was skeptical, but gave it a shot. It's actually quite tasty and lends wonderful flavor and crunch to the turkey club panini. You lay slices of prosciutto onto a baking sheet lined with parchment paper and bake the slices at 350 for about 15 minutes.
> 
> Again, I was skeptical. I was like "okay, this weird" at first, but I've done it that way a few more times since.


 
Right on !
Crisp it up - in the oven or stovetop fried - crumble it up a bit, and sprinkle it throughout as a tasty topping on pizza.

I also use it crumbled up as part of a number of meat variations in my cannelloni fillings - or for sprinkling on any pasta dishes along with grated  parmesan or pecorino, among other uses.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 21, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Right on !
> Crisp it up - in the oven or stovetop fried - crumble it up a bit, and sprinkle it throughout as a tasty topping on pizza.
> 
> I also use it crumbled up as part of a number of meat variations in my cannelloni fillings - or for sprinkling on any pasta dishes along with grated  parmesan or pecorino, among other uses.



Those sound like great ideas


----------



## Janetsummer (Nov 11, 2019)

My husband loves prosciutto. I usually serve it with cheese and wine but I haven’t done a lot of cooking with it.
I’m looking to change that.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 11, 2019)

Saltimbocca is very good. Can be made with chicken or veal cutlets or thin sliced and pounded pork loin.


----------

